# QL3 MP



## Habs (6 Jan 2016)

Hey guys,

Wondering if anyone else is doing their QL3 course in Borden starting 16 Jan?


----------



## mariomike (6 Jan 2016)

Habs said:
			
		

> Wondering if anyone else is doing their QL3 course in Borden starting 16 Jan?



See also,



			
				Habs said:
			
		

> Anyone else on the QL3 MP course starting 16 Jan?


----------

